

Creating fake Italian names with Markov chains - __
http://doubtingtommaso.blogspot.com/2008/03/markov-chains.html

======
Tichy
Could you do the same thing with startup names please.

~~~
henning
<http://www.lightsphere.com/dev/web20.html> ?

